# Grass growing between river rocks



## TheAGame (Jul 10, 2021)

What's the best method with least amount of effort to clean up all grass and vegetation growing in between river rocks?

Should I nuke it with glyphosate?

Pulling it all will be very time consuming i assume, but ready to do it if there is no easier method.

Also how to deter growth for future?


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Deter future growth: pull it all out, put down landscape fabric, put it all back in.

Best way to get rid of it now: glypho. Do it when you KNOW you won't get rain for at least 48 hours. Just mist it. You will have to do it twice because you will miss some on 1st pass. Wait till it yellows after first pass then mist whatever is still green


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Blow torch and preemergent.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


>


^ +1


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I say pull the weeds and throw Preen in the bed and water in heavy. I would suggest landscape fabric once the Preen has dissolved. If mulch is used there is no need for landscape fabric. You can pickup some thick inexpensive landscape fabric from vevor.com

Rock does not break down in landscape beds as rock is only meant for decorative purposes rather than build and retain soil moisture and create more nutrients for the soil.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I say hand pull the weeds and throw Preen in the bed and water in heavy. I would suggest landscape fabric once the Preen has dissolved. If mulch is used there is no need for landscape fabric. You can pickup some thick inexpensive landscape fabric from vevor.com

Rock does not break down in landscape beds as rock is only meant for decorative purposes rather than build and retain soil moisture and create more nutrients for the soil.

By the way, you don't have very many weeds compared to what I had.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

+1 on landscape fabric to prevent future growth.


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

Please do not put down landscape fabric! It is the biggest scam in the industry. Yes, it works the 1st year by blocking growth from seeds already in the soil. However, weed seeds, dirt, debris, leaf matter, etc all blow in from the wind which mean you will quickly have new weeds growing. Now you have quickly rotting landscape fabric that is no longer preventing new weeds from growing but also a major pain for any future plantings or removal later.

If you want weeds to go away, remove the rocks, dig down 8-10 inches with a flat of a drop as you can on the edges (think cliff face), back fill with #57 drainage gravel and then top off with your desired stone. The channel means dirt and debris drop down to the bottom preventing a place for new weed seeds to start germinating.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

AFAIK, the only valid purpose for landscape fabric is keeping rocks from sinking into the ground.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Completely agree with @Erickson89. I would just spray it out.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Spray it out. Don't go landscape fabric...more headache than effective.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

+1 Groundclear, but Blow torch sounds fun.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Don't do fabric. Keep up on the pre emergent in these areas. If you do the extended roundup it can leach into the surrounding lawn. Just pull all the large stuff after a evening of regular roundup and then be proactive with it as soon as you see growth


----------

